
With Waymo Robotaxis, Customer Satisfaction Is Far from Guarantee - oldgradstudent
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/with-waymo-robotaxis-customer-satisfaction-is-far-from-guaranteed
======
oldgradstudent
The author has some of the highlights in a Twitter thread:

[https://twitter.com/amir/status/1109103146964381696](https://twitter.com/amir/status/1109103146964381696)

